# Feeding Frenzy and Fly Fishing Fiction



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

So...Vanilla, I snapped a few photos of some 10-12 inch cutts. My buddy made a video of me holding my 18-inch brown but it's fuzzy. I have no idea how to post phone pictures to this site. It was one of those days that seem to only happen once in a great while or in dreams, but it did happen.

We started out with hoppers and moved a lot of fish but only brought 10 or so to hand. We came upon a nice hole maybe 30 feet long at 2:30 in the afternoon. The water was literally boiling with trout. They were not sipping bugs off the surface but chasing some type of emerger (I'm assuming either that green drake looking mayfly or caddis.) Their whole bodies were coming out of the water from the momentum of the chase to the surface. I still had a hopper on and took 3 out of the pool. My buddy tied on an Adams and took 8 or 9 fish in a row. After about 1/2 hour of frenzy, the trout settled down. We could not get another look in that run, but continued to catch fish as we moved upstream.

I only saw one of the green drake looking mayfly adults all day. I did, however, switch to a green drake imitation and started catching fish on top like it was a circus act. Almost every cast in a likely spot produced a trout. I then nailed the big 18 inch brown.

We fished for about 5 hours and between my bud and me, we figured we had over 100 trout rise and got around 50 to our hands between us. It was fantastic. I seriously have not had a day like that for several years. By the time we left the river we were giddy. I really needed that after a long summer of not getting out.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Fantastic!

In state or out-of-state?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Nothing more fun to do than what was just described. I love it!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> In state or out-of-state?


In state. If you're a head hunter then this type of fishing probably wouldn't appeal to you, but if you like consistent action with numerous 10-13-inchers, you'd love it. The cutts were just gorgeous, healthy fish.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I used to fish the upper Logan back in the day, and this time of the year was phenominal with a hooper or "adams" presentation.


----------

